# Post your Latest PB



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

An ongoing source of inspiration for reaching your goals and checking out some latest achievements! 

So working on my bench today; finally got a comfortable 2-3 reps on 70k with a spot (which made my 60k feel like a dream! Got to love when that happens on your previous goal weight).

My goal is 80k for a comfortable 5 reps in the next couple months.

(I have been asked so I just want to mention that I am 100% natural and yes I am female)...

What's your latest PB?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Latest PB was a few weeks ago. 150KG deadlift no belt or straps. 18 years old natural. Going for a 160KG by the end of the month god willing!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

5kg dumbbell skull crushers x 20. :thumb:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Curled a couple of 20KG dumbbells for 11 reps, very strict form. I'm probably the only muppet that cares about how much I can curl as much as how much I can lift on bigger movements :lol:


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

120kg dead lift 5 reps for 3 sets I'm 80kg


----------



## Tomburns26 (Apr 20, 2014)

Deadlift 165

Squat 130

Bench 105

20 years old, natural


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

got the 45kgs for 7 on incline and the 32.5kgs for shoulderpress recently

goal is the 50`s for chest and 35`s for shoulders this year hopefully


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

troponin said:


> Latest PB was a few weeks ago. 150KG deadlift no belt or straps. 18 years old natural. Going for a 160KG by the end of the month god willing!


Very good going mate , how much do you weigh ? Best advice I can give with you being 18 , it's not a Sprint it's a marathon , take your time learn good form switch it about a bit and results will come


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

DanishM said:


> 5kg dumbbell skull crushers x 20. :thumb:


Actually, I lied. I only do skull crushers with a 3kg dumbbell - couldn't remember how much my dumbbell bar weighted :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

also a natty :tongue:


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Not focused PBs for a while but a year or so ago....

SQ 170kg sets 8 reps, legs parallel.

BP 160kg sets of 6 reps

Dead lift 220kg for sets of 6 reps.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Front Lat pulldown 52kg for 8 good reps

bent arm barbell pullover (another lat exercise) 27.5kg for 8 good reps

had sex with a girl and lastet more than one pump... No more one pump chump (notsrs)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

kristina said:


> An ongoing source of inspiration for reaching your goals and checking out some latest achievements!
> 
> So working on my bench today; finally got a comfortable 2-3 reps on 70k with a spot (which made my 60k feel like a dream! Got to love when that happens on your previous goal weight).
> 
> ...


How long have you been training? 70kg is impressive 

No girl in my gym can bench over 30kg!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Galaxy said:


> How long have you been training? 70kg is impressive
> 
> No girl in my gym can bench over 30kg!


Seriously? Wow! Thank you. It's funny because I don't have any female friends on the same training protocol to compare with; I'm just challenging myself against my fellow guy mates who lift insanely more than me... so I've never felt that I'm particularly strong as such.

I've just reached the 2 year mark with my lifting.

Prior to that I'd always done cardio, circuits and bodyweight training.

...and prior to that I'd suffered several years of extreme muscle mass deterioration and complete weight loss due to eating disorders. So I was very set behind and really wanted/needed to build a solid foundation for complete physical recovery and transformation etc.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

105 5x3 bench

170x3 dead or 182.5 x1

150 squat

20 y/o


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

troponin said:


> Latest PB was a few weeks ago. 150KG deadlift no belt or straps. 18 years old natural. Going for a 160KG by the end of the month god willing!


I hope you re being careful with your back. well done


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> How long have you been training? 70kg is impressive
> 
> No girl in my gym can bench over 30kg!


Jeez what kind of gym do u train in lol ...loads a girls in mine lifting heavy. I think lots of girls are these days it's great to see :thumbup1:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Op just relised your female, 70 bench is massively impressive!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

kristina said:


> Seriously? Wow! Thank you. It's funny because I don't have any female friends on the same training protocol to compare with; I'm just challenging myself against my fellow guy mates who lift insanely more than me... so I've never felt that I'm particularly strong as such.
> 
> I've just reached the 2 year mark with my lifting.
> 
> ...


2 years....yeah thats impressive, one of my house mates has been training for two years and his best is 70kg x 5 

Fair play to you for getting over the eating disorders,, know what there like. You seem to be on top of every thing now anyway 

Anywho... my pbs are

deads 225 x 6

squat 160 x 8 below parralell just a bit

bench 120 x 8

21 yr old and am i fvck natty


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Jeez what kind of gym do u train in lol ...loads a girls in mine lifting heavy. I think lots of girls are these days it's great to see :thumbup1:


Obviously a sh1t one lol Bar 3-4 women the rest just do endless hrs of cardio....


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Currently 130kg on the flat bench

hoping this will shoot up in the coming weeks with the added, Test E, Tren E, Nandrolone Deca & DHacks Anadrol I started this week


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Obviously a sh1t one lol Bar 3-4 women the rest just do endless hrs of cardio....


Arrrr yh gym bunnies gota love them..hours on cross trainer not a bead of sweat! Lol


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

gymlady said:


> I hope you re being careful with your back. well done


Yep definitely, a lot of guys at the gym tell me they have royally ****ed up their back whilst deadlifting so I make sure I do it side on to a mirror - Training partner is quick to pick up on any ****ty form. I am thinking of starting to use a belt now though.



micky12 said:


> Very good going mate , how much do you weigh ? Best advice I can give with you being 18 , it's not a Sprint it's a marathon , take your time learn good form switch it about a bit and results will come


I'm at about 80kg. Been training a few years now and yep definitely agree, good form over max weight every time, I don't want to get injured this early on and I want to take as much advantage of my natural test levels as I possibly can!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Went for normal deadlifts as opposed to my usual rack pulls today, pulled 200KG for 8 reps. 25 y/o natty (currently), 88KG @ 6'1.5''. Long limbs = good leverage on deads


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Bench 107.5 3x3

Dead 150 2x4

press 62.5 3x5

rows 92.5 3x5


----------



## gymlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Pull over 18kg


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

200kg deadlift for 1 at 80kg

Was on this cycle of test/deca, funny thing is the week before I'd only just got 182.5kg - took about 5 days off gym, went in absolutely rattling out of my mind on silly doses of pre-workout and somehow hulked it out

I've never lifted it since lol

Oh and I'm 23. It's funny cause my back/leg strength(and size) is disproportionate to my upper body/arms. My max behind neck press is 22.5kg a side on smith for 5 reps, bench is probably 100kg for 2-3 reps


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

70kg X 1 One arm dumbell


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Today was a decent day for weighted dips!

After 5 x 5 on 20k easy, decided to prep cns for overload and managed a few sets of 30k for 2 reps...happy days. Will be working towards 5 x 5 at 30k!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> 200kg deadlift for 1 at 80kg
> 
> Was on this cycle of test/deca, funny thing is the week before I'd only just got 182.5kg - took about 5 days off gym, went in absolutely rattling out of my mind on silly doses of pre-workout and somehow hulked it out
> 
> ...


Nice!

80k... how tall are you?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

150 bench last Friday


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

105 bench

160 dead - reckon I can go 170, no straps

130 squat - atg

84kg 6ft 1, currently on a cut.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

kristina said:


> Nice!
> 
> 80k... how tall are you?


Thanks!

5ft9

What makes you ask?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

pulling myself off in the shower 4 times over xmas in the downstairs toilet and I never got caught on.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Latest PB was 165kg deadlift just started doing these again after Rackpulls.

Today hopefully can get the 40's out on incline Dumbbell press.


----------



## Lil Robo (Aug 20, 2012)

265Kg Deadlift with Straps

165Kg Bench

150Kg Rows

220Kg Squat Just Belt


----------



## BIG.G (Apr 26, 2014)

Squat 180 kg Deadlift 200 kg Seated shoulder press 90 kg. 6ft 106 kilos no juice. Heavy training 8 weeks after long lay off due to ankle injury then surgery


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is my last pb on video ...






actually this is my last pb on video ...


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Last Thursday, beat old PB with this weight by 1 rep;






Still working up to a peak 1-2rm on 4 weeks time


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

BP - 110kg 2-3

SQ - 140kg for reps

DL - 140kg 1RM

Weigh:85kg

Missing: front left delt!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yates-style BB rowed 100KG for 7 reps yesterday. Funny, seeing how I can't bench 100KG yet, pushing movements are the bane of my life :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

190kg squat for 2 reps


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 5ft9
> 
> What makes you ask?


Was thinking at 80k you're probably somewhere around my height (I'm 5'8) so it puts it into perspective - I'm 65k. Although I'm female and never touched aas, but still interesting to compare.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

180kg squat

Very happy I could just about squat 120/30kg at the start of the year


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Bench 90kg

Deadlift 100kg

Squat 100kg

Overhead press 60kg

Been in and out of gyms for years but only training seriously with diet and routine for 6 months so hoping to improve these dramatically!

Cutting too so strength isn't the best!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Bench 100kg for 1 on a good day 90 for 2/3 any other day

Squat 140/150 for 1 or 2

Deads 160

Bent over row 100


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

After months of trying I finally hit a 260 raw dead lift for a double..

I can do 290 on a good day, but I struggle after the first rep, always have so this was a big milestone for me.

Got a nice 190 raw bench a few weeks back too.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

my last pb was 340kg 17 inch deadlft, was good for more but my straps snapped

before that was 315kg deadlift from floor in january

next goal is to hit 320 at 105 bw having lost over two stone from when i did 315kg


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

kristina said:


> Was thinking at 80k you're probably somewhere around my height (I'm 5'8) so it puts it into perspective - I'm 65k. Although I'm female and never touched aas, but still interesting to compare.


Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of you at 65kg so I can compare!


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

170kg Deadlift failed 175kg today just couldn't lock it out will get it next week

40kg Incline DB Press for 3 reps an now got some 42.5kg for my home gym so will be giving them ago soon.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of you at 65kg so I can compare!


Sure thing, will need to take some pics.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just had 5 digestives with 1 cup of tea beating my previous best by 1 clear biscuit.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Floor L-sit into handstand.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

kristina said:


> Sure thing, will need to take some pics.


Let me know


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Front squat of 1 rep 140kg was my most recent.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

120kg Deadlift yesterday! Whoop!


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

70KG BP for a natty lady is mightily impressive indeed. Great stuff.

Hardly any of the girls in my gym lift weights. There is one girl tho who comes in the weight section and does deadlifts, think she is a model or something, the whole room goes quiet for 5 minutes 

My current PB's

Dead's 175KG

Squats 160KG

Bench 110KG although I have a bad right shoulder so never push it

Lat Pulls 100KG

B'Bell Curls 62.5KG

I'm trying Superdrol in a few days so I expect to smash thru all these with ease. Just hope my joints can handle it.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

DB shoulder press 30kgx12

BOR 75kgx12


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been wanting to post a nice PB in this thread, but I missed 280kg deadlift a few inches from lockout on Friday 

Still kind of a PB to get it that far though.

Deload this week, then I'll be back with a vengeance.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

190kg (below parallel) squat for 5

Flat db press 54kg drum bells for 8

Both last week


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

WilsonR6 said:


> Let me know


Coolio, just posted up on pic thread: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=262828&page=37&p=4987766#post4987766


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

SK50 said:


> I've been wanting to post a nice PB in this thread, but I missed 280kg deadlift a few inches from lockout on Friday
> 
> Still kind of a PB to get it that far though.
> 
> Deload this week, then I'll be back with a vengeance.


Good try, will watch out for it next time! Do you do any assistance work for the lockout at all?


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Just flat benched 95kg for 4 reps.....work in progress'


----------



## donuk (Mar 25, 2014)

70kg dumbbells for 8 comfy reps incline chest press. Think i could have done it a long time ago tbh but our gym only just got equipped with heavier dumbbells. My ultimate goal is a 200kg bench, did 190kg 2 years ago but have been constantly dieting so not really had the calories i need for the extra push


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat : 221KG * 5. Found it fine. Looking at 240KG this week, Friday, I'll get video. I want 3 reps at least.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

kristina said:


> Good try, will watch out for it next time! Do you do any assistance work for the lockout at all?


Thanx...

Assistance for lockout for me is:

- 32kg explosive kettlebell swings (got this from andy bolton)

- rack pulls

My problem is that I am slow to break the bar off the ground as I flinch with pain from my hip injuries. Hoping to sort that out with a more sensible approach to deload/rest this year.


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

kristina said:


> An ongoing source of inspiration for reaching your goals and checking out some latest achievements!
> 
> So working on my bench today; finally got a comfortable 2-3 reps on 70k with a spot (which made my 60k feel like a dream! Got to love when that happens on your previous goal weight).
> 
> ...


Great lifting!!!

What gym do you train in??


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mark333 said:


> Great lifting!!!
> 
> What gym do you train in??


Thanks so much!

A few... mainly Pump Gym (Croxley, New Spartan Gym (now CFFP Watford) and Zone (Watford). Yourself?


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

kristina said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> A few... mainly Pump Gym (Croxley, New Spartan Gym (now CFFP Watford) and Zone (Watford). Yourself?


Used to train at pump and been down the zone, good gyms. Mainly training at Eddies olympian gym in Hemel now, would recommended it.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

kristina said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> A few... mainly Pump Gym (Croxley, New Spartan Gym (now CFFP Watford) and Zone (Watford). Yourself?


Hope you dont mind me asking but Just out of interest, how come all the gyms?

You have to pay memberships at them all?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

tomo8 said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but Just out of interest, how come all the gyms?
> 
> You have to pay memberships at them all?


Just mainly going to Pump as it's about 3 mins from work and home. I'd go to NSG for things like oly lifting and strongman stuff; different equipment, mates, events. I go to Zone once in a while to train with other groups of mates; meet the others for a slight change of scenery or just to switch things up a bit with my training buddy. Also have membership at my local council gym (Everyone Active) because there's two locations - they have more in terms of pool, sauna etc.. although that's something I'd do once in a blue moon.

Basically, know so many different people and owners of the local gyms (a combination of the fact that I've been to them all but also because people move around..) so it's sometimes just nice to mix things up a bit, but 99% of the time will be at my regular stomping ground at Pump.

Memberships to 2 of them, pay as I go to another, and a couple more in the area that I can go to for free..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

mark333 said:


> Used to train at pump and been down the zone, good gyms. Mainly training at Eddies olympian gym in Hemel now, would recommended it.


Oh, I've heard of it for a long time but never did check it out. Never really go to Hemel unless I'm skiing at the dome. Eddie's looks brilliant - can see on the website a couple of things that I've been looking for actually, might be really useful for me to head down there at some point.


----------



## MrGump (May 6, 2014)

Deadlift 205kg

squat 180kg to parralel

bench 120kg

Been training 11 months or so, need to improve depth on squat and go higher on bench.


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

bench 230kg

deadlift 320kg

squat 330kg

tore my bicep after these so was out of gym for 12 months. back just now, was a huge set back, but deadlifted there and got 300kg so its not too bad and weight hasnt increased.

at 90kg


----------

